
Show HN: Is anyone interested in the implementation of Kubernetes app template? - takama
https://github.com/takama/k8sapp
======
codegladiator
Did I miss something or this is actually a SHOW because I see no code/demo ?
Should have been in ask.

~~~
takama
It shows project description/plan/prototype. Any project should start with
concept. I have already tried to implement it more than once in my real apps.
I would like to make this useful for myself and for many people as a template,
in which you do not need to spend a lot of time on the deployment and access
to the environment. Another goal is to help beginners run an already-ready
application with the implemented requirements of Kubernetes

